# Good resource for 3D movies



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I mentioned this in the Star Trek thread, but thought others may find this useful. I know some disagree with 3D overall, but for those that do enjoy 3D films, this is a good resource to see if the movie was actually filmed in 3D, or if it was converted. There are some surprises in both columns. You pay a surcharge for 3D, might as well be one that was actually filmed in 3D.

http://realorfake3d.com/


----------

